# modulacion digital com matlab



## hugopayo (Oct 12, 2007)

Auxilio, necesito algun link o bibliográfia que me ayude a comprender y representar la modulación digital en fase, frecuencia, y amplitud en matlab, o por lo menos los comandos para matlab 7.0 por favor, el lunes próximo tengo examen y no se casi nada.

muchas gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 12, 2007)

Matlab para simulación digital ? que mala elección jejeje es horrible . . .
Bueno busca en internet yo de ahi me baje varios tutos para matlab que hablaban tambien de eso aunque yo los usaba para modelizacion matemática y análisis numérico
Saludos


----------

